# illustrator cs2 odd font behavior



## dak26 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've tried this in illustrator on two different machines. I make two text boxes  one with small say 12pt type and another with large say 40pt type. I'll select text in the 40 pt and then select text in the 12 pt box - it will still say 40pt in all the font size windows. i have to select all or select twice for the proper size to appear. This is staring to drive me crazy. I've trashed some preferences and eliminated all but the system fonts but nothing has worked.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 20, 2008)

You might have an empty character/space that's 40 pt in the other box, or that entire box reads 40pt because you copied it?

As long as the font appears as 12pt or 40 this shouldn't matter.

What font are you using and what font management tool?


----------



## dak26 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm using myriad bold but it happens with any font. And I'm using linotype fontexplorer. It does not happen if I select the entire text in the box but just if I highlight a few characters.

It isn't much of a problem when I can see the size difference but when this happens with 11 and 12 pt text it gets annoying.

thanks for the input


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

Clean your fonts using FE.

Then, if that doesn't work, search for "illustrator" make a note of the locations of the .pref and .plist files you find, and move those to the trash. Don't delete those till you restart Illutrator. Hopefully the problem will cease.


----------

